# U.S. to China



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

US to China: We will patrol West PH Sea, and you can’t stop us

Kids taunting kids nananana

US to China: We will patrol West PH Sea, and you canâ€™t stop us | Kicker Daily News


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Sometimes, one must treat a person, or in this case a country like a child before they are able to understand a simple message :tape2:..


----------

